# D70 Vs D80



## Derek_Caven99 (May 21, 2008)

Im thinking about selling my D70 and spending a bit and getting a D80. Does that sound like a good idea? I realize there is better resolution but ive heard of lots of problems with D80's. A photographer I know told me id be better off with the D70 

what do you guys think?


----------



## shivaswrath (May 21, 2008)

get a D300 instead, not much more. . .


----------



## photogincollege (May 21, 2008)

Though the above post is humorous, you could seriously look at a used d200, they can be had used for about 100-200 more then a new d80.  Just a thought.  As for d80-d70, id say just stick with the d70.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 21, 2008)

photogincollege said:


> Though the above post is humorous, you could seriously look at a used d200, they can be had used for about 100-200 more then a new d80.  Just a thought.  As for d80-d70, id say just stick with the d70.



d80 = plastic, slower version of d200 that takes SD cards, and the price difference between a used d200 and a new d80 isn't even enough to cover the extra costs of new memory cards which you would need for the d80 because it doesn't take CF.

That said, I have a d70 and a d200... and I would save your pennies (lots of them) for a d300.  The D200 isn't THAT much of an upgrade from the d70.  My D200 does autofocus a bit better then my d70, and it is a lot quicker when shooting raw, but I'm not sure that's worth the $500 upgrade price.


----------



## Derek_Caven99 (May 21, 2008)

djacobox372 said:


> d80 = plastic, slower version of d200 that takes SD cards, and the price difference between a used d200 and a new d80 isn't even enough to cover the extra costs of new memory cards which you would need for the d80 because it doesn't take CF.
> 
> That said, I have a d70 and a d200... and I would save your pennies (lots of them) for a d300. The D200 isn't THAT much of an upgrade from the d70. My D200 does autofocus a bit better then my d70, and it is a lot quicker when shooting raw, but I'm not sure that's worth the $500 upgrade price.


 

And the resolution is double! hah.
And if im right the D200 has an 11 point area system instead of 5 (off the top of my head).

So if i was considering a new camera D200 or D300 is the way to go.


----------



## m1a1fan (May 21, 2008)

Derek_Caven99 said:


> ive heard of lots of problems with D80's.


 
Really?


----------



## djacobox372 (May 22, 2008)

Derek_Caven99 said:


> And the resolution is double! hah.
> And if im right the D200 has an 11 point area system instead of 5 (off the top of my head).
> 
> So if i was considering a new camera D200 or D300 is the way to go.


 
Yeah the autofocus on the D200 is a lot more accurate.

Resolution isn't double it's 10mp vs. 6mp, which sounds like a lot, but it's not. 3872 x 2592 vs. 3008 x 2000 isn't THAT much difference, but it is noticable.

What sealed the deal on my upgrading from the d70 to the d200 was the speed/buffer size.  I like to shoot raw, and the d70 buffer fills up quick and is painfully slow afterwards.  My shooting NEVER outpaces the d200.


----------

